# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Florence

## patchdad

We're headed to Florence at the end of September and wondered if anyone has any not-to- be-missed recommendations for Florence and Tuscany.  We'll be using an apartment in Florence as home base, we were in Florence for just a day a year ago on a cruise and loved it and knew there was a lot more to see and do - would love any recommendations!

----------


## amyb

We took our car and hit the road and stopped at the Verrazano Winery, villa and gardens. Just lovely. You can also pre book lunch there.  It was the birthplace of the explorer. The Verrazano family  sent bricks to NY to use on the bridge, and we sent some there-they are mounted on the walls. 

Then a bit further into Tuscany is the city of Sienna-a must on many lists.

----------


## andynap

Well of course the Uffizzi and David- get tickets online- saves much time. All of Chianti, San Gimignano- and Trattoria Ciri Biri inside the gates- and Sienna and so on. We loved Tuscany- we were there 2 weeks.

----------


## andynap

I forgot Lucca and Montepulciano and Montelcino and Volterra.

----------


## amyb

Italy is wonderful-I have enjoyed every visit there. Bellaggio was grand. Driving around Lake Como was grand. You will just have to plan a revisit there as well.

----------


## JEK

We took an Arno river cruise on a sand boat -- think working gondola.  Only a few of these boats left.

http://www.guidedflorencetours.com/p...ts-river-arno/

----------


## JEK

Also, go to the Four Seasons for drinks and dinner -- the most spectacular Four Seasons in the collection.

Some more ideas  here

----------


## MIke R

you cant go to Florence and not see David...that is the #1 thing to do...it will blow you away....and be very careful as there are many skilled gypsy pick pocketers in Florence..especially around the Bridge of Gold

----------


## andynap

They are all over- watch the ones with kids- a diversion.

----------


## MIke R

> They are all over- watch the ones with kids- a diversion.



yep- thats the game....

----------


## Petri

> and be very careful as there are many skilled gypsy pick pocketers in Florence..



So true!   It's the only place where I've been pick pocketed.  Luckily I noticed the missing wallet in about 10 seconds, gave my luggage to Laura, rushed back to the gypsies and said a finnish swearword and they handed back my wallet untouched.

In that region, have plenty of Bistecca alla Fiorentina's.

I'd try to head to small villages on top of the hills as much as possible.  The regional map by Michelin (available at the Autogrills) has plenty of roads marked as scenery and they really are.  Just drive around and you'll guaranteed to find nice wineries, real people, local athmosphere, beautiful vista and the perfect lunch spots.

The bigger cities and tourist "must-do's" get really crowded during the summer and the season is still at full swing in September.

----------


## JEK

Paris is not exactly a gypsy-free zone either.

----------


## amyb

Mike you are so right about DAVID. As the line moved forward, and I turned the corner and beheld that glorious statue, I was so overcome-it truly took my breath away!

----------


## MIke R

makes you realize just how much we underachieve when you see it....LOL

----------


## patchdad

Grazie, for all the quick replies - can't wait to start planning!

----------


## andynap

You can grill Phyllis tonight

----------


## carolgreen145

further into Tuscany is the city of Sienna-a must on many lists.

----------


## george

I'm stuck in Tuscany for next 3 weeks, what am I to do/see besides what's been suggested above? Staying near Siena... last minute work related trip, but free evenings and weekends. Didn't get a chance to plan ahead. Grazie!

----------


## george

Went to San Gimignano and Volterra today... Bellissimo :)
Perfect weather too! 

image.jpg

image.jpg

----------


## amyb

Keep the photos coming. Florence is a great destination.  In fact all of Italy is super to visit.

----------


## JEK

> Keep the photos coming. Florence is a great destination.  In fact all of Italy is super to visit.





+1  :thumb up:

----------


## cec1

Love the shots, George . . . sounds like a perfect trip!

----------


## stbartshopper

We just love to get up in the morning with no plan other than maybe a museum and start walking. We wander into Trattorias and Ristorantes that locals such as shop owners and people that live say in your apartment building recommend. Have fun!

----------


## debd

All of the above.  Enjoy!!

George, love the pictures.

----------


## george

Visited Montalcino on sunday... 

IMG_6159.jpg

IMG_6162.jpg

FullSizeRender.jpg

IMG_6180.jpg

----------


## amyb

Just loving your archway photo!  Amy

----------


## cec1

Stunning!

----------


## george

Grazie! Tried to upload more photos, but interent connection too slooooow here... SB like speeds  :Wink:

----------


## jayhawkgirl

> Mike you are so right about DAVID. As the line moved forward, and I turned the corner and beheld that glorious statue, I was so overcome-it truly took my breath away!



I agree.
I studied art history in college (and probably saw photographs of David hundreds of times), and seeing the David statue for real still took my breath away.
Definitely get tickets in advance.

I didn't love the Uffizi, but there is a little restaurant across the Arno, I think called something like "The Laughing Boar" which was great.  It's hard to beat the food in Florence.  And have some gelato (you won't be sorry for having wasted the calories on it).

We also went to a little town in Tuscany called Rada, which was a really cute hilltop city (and had a fun, local wine enoteca), and drove to Sienna, which was beautiful.  Sienna is also where we got cussed out by an older Italian guy for committing a parking faux pas (at least we think he was cussing us out, it was in Italian, and we didn't understand).
The driving maps are not great, even from the rental car companies, so caveat emptor.  (we actually spent some time in a town in Tuscany, that we actually thought was another town, but it was still nice).

You will have a great trip!  We loved Italy (and we only saw Venice and Florence).

----------


## stbartshopper

The Ponte Vecchio still has great Italian designed gold jewelry but you have to bargain hard!

----------


## carmen

we toured the area with Nada's Italy a small group company based in Charlotte and have also done Sicily with her.  Friends of ours used her to design a custom sightseeing tour of the Florence area with her guides.  Her employees are real gems.  Highly recommend seeing if you could work something out with her folks.  Just google Nada's Italy if interested.

----------


## jayhawkgirl

There was a recent article in the New York Times Sunday magazine about the cracks in the David statue's ankles (two weeks ago), and how vulnerable the statue was to earthquakes.   I wonder if the recent earthquakes in central Italy have encouraged the Italian government to install the earthquake base on the statue.(which the article stated was a problem of delays).  It would be a global shame if the statue was allowed to fall.

----------

